# HELP - clamav-milter.sock unsafe - SOLVED

## Moriah

I am building a new mail server using sendmail, spamassassin, and clamav.  When I send it an email from root@localhost to root@loaclhost I get the following error in /var/log/messages:

```

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sendmail[16072]: q2T1SwD7016072: from=root, size=6, class=0, nrcpts=1, msgid=<201203290128.q2T1SwD7016072@hophni.elilabs.com>, relay=root@localhost

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: NOQUEUE: connect from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1]

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: AUTH: available mech=PLAIN LOGIN, allowed mech=LOGIN PLAIN

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: Milter (clamav): local socket name /var/run/clamav/clamav-milter.sock unsafe

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: Milter (clamav): to error state

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: Milter: initialization failed, temp failing commands

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 220 hophni.elilabs.com ESMTP Sendmail 8.14.4/8.14.4; Wed, 28 Mar 2012 21:28:59 -0400

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: <-- EHLO hophni.elilabs.com

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-hophni.elilabs.com Hello localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1], pleased to meet you

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-PIPELINING

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-EXPN

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-VERB

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-8BITMIME

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-SIZE

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-DSN

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-ETRN

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-AUTH LOGIN PLAIN

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250-DELIVERBY

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 250 HELP

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: <-- MAIL From:<root@hophni.elilabs.com> SIZE=6 AUTH=root@hophni.elilabs.com

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: SMTP MAIL command (<root@hophni.elilabs.com> SIZE=6 AUTH=root@hophni.elilabs.com) from localhost.localdomain [127.0.0.1] tempfailed (due to previous checks)

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 451 4.3.2 Please try again later

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sendmail[16072]: q2T1SwD7016072: to=root@localhost, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=00:00:01, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=30006, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: 451 4.3.2 Please try again later

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: <-- QUIT

Mar 28 21:28:59 hophni sm-mta[16073]: q2T1SxGd016073: --- 221 2.0.0 hophni.elilabs.com closing connection

```

Does anybody know what "local socket name /var/run/clamav/clamav-milter.sock unsafe" means and how to fix it?    :Question: 

----------

## cach0rr0

not particularly informative, but i did find this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-October/061365.html

the way i read this: sendmail is starting before the clamav-milter has actually started, so the socket doesnt exist, and is therefore "unsafe" to communicate with else there'd be lost messages. 

That, or, the milter is running, but the sock doesnt exist where you specified in your .mc 

Could be a typo in one of the .mc files? Dunno, not a sendmail user.

----------

## Moriah

Solved it.  I had missed a step in editing the /etc/conf.d/clamd file.  I forgot to add the line START_MILTER=yes.  DUH!    :Embarassed: 

----------

